# How to deal with a ex wife that hates me when theres a child involved?



## pops1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Guys/Gals

I dont know if you've read my other post. "does it end here".
Well basically although, i'd still take her back, we agreed that its all over. I am moving on and have a positive outlook.
At the moment i am living with my parents, and she is living with hers. Due to our circumstances, when i do visit my daughter in the evening i have to do it at her family home, which means my ex wife is there.
I have been nothing but nice to her, and find it difficult to hate her, even after what shes done. We came to the mutual agreement that we would be friends and not fall out. I feel the way she is acting at the moment, it's not gonna last very long, i dont want it to get his way for the sake of our daughter.
When i was visiting her last night i received a call from a female friend, it was all innocent and there wasnt much said between us. When i got home in the evening, i went on my facebook account to disable any notifications, as i dont want to go on it anymore, i noticed that while i was at her house she had announced publicly that she is in a relationship, i feel she only did this and a lot of other things in spite.
We did agree that i'd help her with certain bills, credit cards and etc. But i feel that i am now paying for her to spend time with her new partner, i feel like saying i dont want to pay her, but i dont want things to get so bad between us that we dont talk at all. I am still going to give her money for my daughters upkeep.
Has anybody been through a situation like this, what advice would you give?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Pops, that is something only a lawyer should be advising. I will say this though, if I had a child involved (I haven't ever been blessed to have a child) I'd cut off my right arm to make sure they had anything they needed. Regardless of the situation of the spouse.

But you need to discuss that with a lawyer because that is not something anyone else can tell you what advice they have on it.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with Jason. And regardless of if you feel like your paying for her to spend time with her partner, that money your helping out with is helping your child out as well. I've known of people who complain about their child support money not being used for their child because a ex goes on a trip or buys themselves something - but it always is going to your child as long as the rent, electric , and water are paid, and your child has plenty of food and clothes. Those are what child support is meant to pay for. (I'm not implying you think that, just using as an example so maybe you won't feel as bad about the money you are helping your ex with) - good luck with everything!


----------

